# Bluebird build.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

First the Back Story...

I picked up this Bluebird through the craziest series of events. First off...it was found in a barn by my new friend Jay at Reclaimed American. They are one heck of a salvage lumber business! This is what came out of a barn that they were in the process of tearing down. Jay had a good enough eye to pull it out of the barn and buy it from the original owner. Fast forward to a few weeks ago. Reclaimed America found me on Instagram and was able to identify the bicycle they found by a picture of a nicely restored Bluebird I posted several months ago..he commented saying "That's like the one I found". When I saw this comment, I immediately got In touch with Jay and tried to offer him a reasonable amount for it. Jay said he would talk to his wife and get back with me. I'll never forget what he replied with later that night.

"We're wondering how this sounds.... we'll get it ups, send you their number and you pay and arrange shipping through them---as far as the cost of the bike, take whatever you would pay us and pay it forward to someone down your way who might need it more than us!   We're pretty blessed already, really like your accent and think Abram Kulp (original owner) would approve!  Let us know if that will work for you!"

Of course that worked for me and now this bike is going in my personal collection. I don't plan to do much more than find enough to make it ridable.

The picture of the Bluebird below is how the bike looked the snowy morning it came out of the original owners barn (Where it stayed since it was new)

The bike is only two days away according to the tracking. When the guy at UPS called me he said.."uhhhh someone dropped off an old rusty bicycle and gave me this number to call" I just laughed and said yeah that's mine.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

When it arrived


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

Build plans...

The will be no chance of any custom modifications to any of the original parts.

I hope to track down a few parts and pieces to make it more complete.

For starters, I found this crusty speedo that will fill the hole in the tank.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

After Cleaning and clear coating.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

Perfect fit.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

The chain was too good to stay crusty. I had to give it the treatment.














If you don't rebuild your old hubs, you're missing out. This crust and dust buildup limits your hubs braking and coasting.

Before you buy another...try to rebuild.

Also interesting fact. The '35 and '36 Bluebirds came stock with a new departure rear and front. In late '36 they introduced the air cool front hub and in '37 the air cool rear.

Mine is a '36 so technically the new departure front and rear are correct. It's the rims that are incorrect who cares.









After both treatments are complete your wheel will spin so fast the spokes disappear. I think it has to go 88 mph or something like that.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

The Stig fabbed me a lid then I patina matched it.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

Got all the holes in the frame filled now the correct parts!

Fenders and a rack are not likely to happen to this bike but I'd like to find the correct crank sprocket with some teardrop pedals!


----------



## mike j (Jan 16, 2015)

Not just a hole filler, the patina is perfect. This could one really interesting Bluebird.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 16, 2015)

Excellent wheel work Stig! And great patina work nickle.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice! That tank lid matches unbelievably! Weren't Torrington front hubs & Musselman rear hubs also available? Just thinking out loud....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Very nice! That tank lid matches unbelievably! Weren't Alemite front hubs & Musselman rear hubs also available? Just thinking out loud....




I was just going by what the book said for each year BB. 

Who knows. Not me.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think you nailed that lid condition. 

I like this sort of project- using new parts and restoration-type methods but working with the bike's original, relic type condition to complete the project.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice job, man - good for you and thanks for sharing the project.


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Very nice job bringing the bike back to life. Great story too.     Catfish


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad to see you got the speedometer and lens...looks good.


----------



## randallace (Jan 21, 2015)

loving this build !! beautiful !! great job !!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 21, 2015)

Not much left to do on this one, I have done about all I can within my budget and keeping it true and original.

I guess I'll sit back and see what other parts pop up.

In the mean time here are some HD pictures to enjoy.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool story! What accent?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 21, 2015)

decotriumph said:


> Cool story! What accent?




I rekin' I have a hint of a southern accent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 28, 2015)

Teaser. More pictures to come. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2015)

Lookin' good!


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

you saved it. Nice Project.


----------

